# Hand knitted matinee set



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello Everyone

Complete matinee set knitting pattern for baby or doll. 
Displayed on a 22 inch length reborn doll.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/04-chelsea

£1.00 British pound


----------



## Pamick (Dec 31, 2012)

Ahhhh they are so pretty


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

They are so cute......just beautiful


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Very pretty! Love the colors.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh man!!! I LOVE this! Just bought it - congrats on a lovely pattern


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Gorgeous outfits. :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Gorgeous little set! And what a bargain...

So glad to have you posting with us in the DPS. Thank you.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you for all your lovely comments


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Your pattern is beautiful and I love the color green.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

dccjb said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Complete matinee set knitting pattern for baby or doll.
> Displayed on a 22 inch length reborn doll.
> ...


Very pretty! I love each piece!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

What a sweet little set.Love the colours and your work is beautiful.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

Precious. I just purchased the pattern..hope my knitting can do it justice. Thank you.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very sweet, great pattern


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is so cute especially love the leaf green versionxx


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Love all.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

So very sweet


----------

